# wondering about my cat



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

So i have a Maine **** mix and I was wondering the possibility she was mixed with a wild male cat nothing domestic or even if she was bred with an exotic what would the outcome be she's least half Maine **** because her mother is full Maine ****


If none of this makes sense feel free to pm me


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Are you asking IF she her father is is a wild male/exotic or so you're wanting to breed your mix breed cat?


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm asking if the possibility of my cats father is


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Very unlikely.


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

Im questioning it because she has a spotted striped coat


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I've heard that Main Coons were the result of a cross with a Lynx. I see these as beautiful animals. If that's true, she could have some throwback genes surfacing. 

The way I understand it, most non-pedigree cats are sort of 'what you see is what you get.'


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x352/mausNstuff/maus2.jpg
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x352/mausNstuff/maus.jpg
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x352/mausNstuff/maus3.jpg
http://i1177.photobucket.com/albums/x352/mausNstuff/Mausinsleepmode.jpg

far away she looks like she has line but close up they look like spots so we have no idea


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't see Maine **** features.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

You're sure she's half Maine ****?


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

No idea then


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm certainly no expert but it looks like a regular Domestic Shorthair Tabby(Mackerel ?) to me. Also, I don't see much Maine Cooniness to her, but as I said, I'm no expert. There are others on here that are very knowledgeable.


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

well now i have my doubts on her shes prob just a big DSH


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

A big *gorgeous* DSH.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh, agreed. She's quite beautiful~


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

she has spots


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Her color pattern is probably spotted mackerel, which is why you see spots. Whatever breeds/color pattern she has, she's beautiful. :love2:love2:love2


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe I have no idea anymore. No Maine **** in her


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Here's a couple links to the characteristics of the Maine **** Cat.
Maine **** Characteristics
http://www.articlecity.com/articles/pets_and_animals/article_843.shtml


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

Well she looks nothing like it but she demands to yell at me and follow me around the house and being 12 pounds


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

Any other ideas? She has the dog like personality and she can fetch


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

marie73 said:


> I don't see Maine **** features.


me either looks like Tabby markings to me. I have a silver tabby at the moment who has the heavy spotted/striped combo and I know she isn't mixed with any wild cat types. 

People do tend to lie about cats heredity to get then places or to make money on them.

I would point out, she is still a very beautiful cat.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

couldn't edit so posted..

My cats follow me around all day, fetch and are very vocal yowling every time I enter or leave a room, chatting constantly because they "feel like it" and generaly like to hear their own voices. non have a wild heredity. As to doglike behavior, jack wags his tail when happy like one.. that count?


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

What's weird about it is her mother is a Maine **** so they said she looked very Maine ****. My cat sits in the tub and meows....I think she likes the acoustics


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Maus Phd said:


> What's weird about it is her mother is a Maine **** so they said she looked very Maine ****. My cat sits in the tub and meows....I think she likes the acoustics


aww cute!!

maybe mom is half Maine ****? she still may have it in her, just not showing it outwardly. how old is She again? Some Maine Coons (mixes) don't fill out until 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Maus Phd (Jul 6, 2011)

Shes 11 months and 12 pounds..... no idea what happend she gets limited food


----------

